# Swiza



## citizenhell

Looking to buy a wind-up 8 day travel clock as my wife 'mislaid' the last one we had, and was wondering if anyone had experience of Swiza clocks/movements. I guess they are swiss & would assume therefore that they must be okay. I fancy buying an old / vintage one as no-one seems to do a reasonably priced folding wind-up anymore.

Thanks in advance for any replies,

Ian.


----------



## citizenhell

citizenhell said:


> Looking to buy a wind-up 8 day travel clock as my wife 'mislaid' the last one we had, and was wondering if anyone had experience of Swiza clocks/movements. I guess they are swiss & would assume therefore that they must be okay. I fancy buying an old / vintage one as no-one seems to do a reasonably priced folding wind-up anymore.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies,
> 
> Ian.


Just noticed it says UK forum







Please ignore my request if inappropriate & any moderator watching please feel free to remove if necessary.


----------



## clockworks

I don't get many travel clocks (or Swiza clocks of any description) in for repair. This means that they are either very good, and don't go wrong, or the perception is that they aren't worth repairing.

If you want to buy vintage, I'd be looking for a better "name" - Jaeger or similar.


----------



## citizenhell

clockworks said:


> I don't get many travel clocks (or Swiza clocks of any description) in for repair. This means that they are either very good, and don't go wrong, or the perception is that they aren't worth repairing.
> 
> If you want to buy vintage, I'd be looking for a better "name" - Jaeger or similar.


Seen a couple of Jaegers but the prices put me off. Buying to use it rather than as a collectors piece, and as I suspect the last one got left on a Nile Cruise boat I'd rather not risk an heirloom to carelessness or airport baggage handlers!

I figure most people have moved on to battery clocks, so these oldies tend to get thrown away or put in a drawer as the cost of repair / service in this throwaway world is equal to or more than a modern replacement. Shame but it means there are a few that come up at reasonable prices for those of us who appreciate nice mechanical devices.


----------



## clockworks

Point taken - if it's likely to get lost, there's no point in spending too much.

What's available on eBay?


----------



## citizenhell

clockworks said:


> Point taken - if it's likely to get lost, there's no point in spending too much.
> 
> What's available on eBay?


One or two of interest (to me anyway) but no great fight for them as I suppose interest is limited. Hopefully I might be able to secure one for reasonable cost. It's an interesting balance to strike, buying something that is nice so it's hopefully looked after but not cost too much that i'd wince if it goes the way of the last one.

Thanks for your interest & suggestions, much appreciated.


----------



## mel

If you fire in both "8" and "eight" day travel alarms/clocks to evilbay, you'll come up with some, I've had a few, give them a clean and lube and they go usually without any major problems. :yes:

My best was a "Mappin and Webb" all nicely gold plated with the Royal Appointment seal on the case, sold it again after a service and lube/time for 5 times what it cost me! :notworthy:


----------



## citizenhell

I guess Swiza's aren't considered collectable but hey I'm not worried, I've just got a tidy, working Swiss made 8 Day wind up travel clock off Evilbay for a reasonable Â£7, half of which is postage










Classier than a plasticky battery powered job & not likely to depreciate in value as it hasn't got any apparently.


----------



## clockworks

That looks like a real bargain.

For some reason, I've never been able to sleep with a clock in the bedroom. I've usually got one or two on test in the spare room, and they don't bother me. I have to use a digital alarm.


----------



## citizenhell

clockworks said:


> That looks like a real bargain.
> 
> For some reason, I've never been able to sleep with a clock in the bedroom. I've usually got one or two on test in the spare room, and they don't bother me. I have to use a digital alarm.


Nothing but nothing stops me sleeping, so I need an alarm that will waken the dead. I use a solar atomic clock at home with a loud buzzer, but it's not that small and suitable for travel, so a proper clattering bell alarm will be perfect & it looks nicer to boot.

Thanks for your interest - much appreciated.


----------



## rdwiow

Swiza are IMHO a very under valued brand of clock, i have a few and they all perform admirably

and have the bonus of 8 day run time.

You had a nice catch there.


----------



## citizenhell

rdwiow said:


> Swiza are IMHO a very under valued brand of clock, i have a few and they all perform admirably
> 
> and have the bonus of 8 day run time.
> 
> You had a nice catch there.


Now seen 3 of these Swiza's( all slightly different in case & faces) go, each for under a tenner yet have seen details from auction houses valuing them at Â£40 - Â£60. Don't know if they sold for that & I suppose the market sets the price, especially on evilbay. Never gonna lose money on them at those prices.


----------



## citizenhell

Final Instalment;

It's arrived & is now ticking happily away on a time test. Ticking is quiet, alarm is nice & loud

Decent unmarked leather(ette?)case, with only minor dings to the brass surround










Clean face, & surround










Backplate










Nothing special, just a strightforward little Swiss made alarm that does the job for well under a tenner.


----------



## mel

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together! I've couple or three "ordinary" travel alarms I must get round to "baying" - maybe I'll put the income aside for a "good" 8 day one 

Use it as a desk clock beside the 'puter speakers! :yes:


----------



## citizenhell

mel said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together! I've couple or three "ordinary" travel alarms I must get round to "baying" - maybe I'll put the income aside for a "good" 8 day one
> 
> Use it as a desk clock beside the 'puter speakers! :yes:


Hope your ordinary's are worth more than mine as you'll need more than a couple like mine to buy a 'good' one, there seems to be 2 price bands for these - sub Â£10 & Â£100++++++++, nowt much in between.


----------

